# Latest WIP



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

Lots of doubts about this one but I think it's coming together now.


----------



## Anilisme (Oct 27, 2016)

Dear James,

This looks really nice....

Am just a person starting on my journey of discovery of colors...

Am just learning and try to find ways on how the painters around the world think and execute their plans...

Best regards


Anil Nandakumar


----------



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

It will be an interesting journey for sure.

As for me; I look to see which paint tubes have the most in them and go from there. I do tend to shy away from greens though, which is probably why I have lots of those colours laying around, so this time I thought I would try to push myself to go in that direction.


----------



## anon103910934 (Oct 9, 2016)

This is so pretty, just keep in mind that you shouldn't go working on it forever, as it may spoil the piece. You know what they say right, no artwork is ever complete. I really loved your painting.


----------



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks for the compliment. Knowing when to stop is always something I have to be aware of. I hope to finish this piece off tomorrow so I'll post the finished version then.


----------

